# my little hunting dog



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am so excited for him I had to inform everyone that Monday my husband and I took out 15 month old Dakota out to the fields yesterday to see how he would do around guns etc. and he did soo well.

My husband has been wanting to take him hunting but we just new he wasn't ready. Well we took him out in the rice fields, off leash. He has been in these fields many times, but he is always off leash and we just let him run around like crazy to burn off energy. Well I was in absolute shock that he heeled by my husbands side the whole time we were out there. I was soo proud!! I have never seen him soo obedient. He heels on a leash, but off leash he is usually a nut case. We picked a spot put him in a down position, shot the gun and he didn't flinch! shot a louder fun..didn't flinch! Yay! Now time for retrieving... As my husband shot the gun. I threw out a "duck" He waited until we told him and then ran out to get it. Brought it back and dropped it at my husbands feet. Yay! I even hid the duck a couple times and he was able to sniff it out. He even spotted a jack rabbit and didn't even chase after him, which is essential to be a good hunting dog. I am soo happy for him cause I know he would love to have a job, and why not use the instincts he was bred for. 

Now we need to get him a vest, another crate with insultation for cold winter days, and a waterproof shock collar (still not sure about it, but my husband assures me all hunting dogs need it, just in case).

Next week he will try it with flooded fields and see how he does. He loves the water so I am sure he will do great!

I would love to hear more duck hunting dog stories if anyone has any. I know most dogs here don't hunt. Also any extra advice would be awesome!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OOOOH, I cringe when I read about taking a pup out shooting right over it as you did. :uhoh: Hopefully the pup is none the worse for wear with the experience. The gun should be introduced out in the field, away from the dog, not directly over it (that comes later). Ideally you have a person out in the field throwing a bird and shooting the gun, so the dog can see the whole picture, sound of shot + bird = something to retrieve, ie FUN!

Presenting the gun in this manner is a big step in preventing gun shyness from starting.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

hmm..well good to know. We had no idea how to introduce guns or start training. But he did fine. I wasn't too nervous about it because out on my parents farm which is where we were, there is a duck club next door and their are constant guns being fired. We go out there all the time and my parents dogs freak out, but Dakota has never been bothered. So I figured the next step was overhead, in a crate, just in case he got scared.


----------

